# Directv HD DVR Network Installation Kit



## cb7214 (Jan 25, 2007)

I was just checking out the Directv website under purchasing equipment and saw at the bottom of the page where you can now buy wireless adapters from directv, they have both wall mount power line and a surge protector that has the wireless networking built into it simalar to the wall mount power line one. The pricing seems like $35 each for 1 wall mount powerline adapter and $25 for the surge protector versions.


----------



## rcpax (Oct 29, 2007)

cb7214 said:


> I was just checking out the Directv website under purchasing equipment and saw at the bottom of the page where you can now buy wireless adapters from directv, they have both wall mount power line and a surge protector that has the wireless networking built into it simalar to the wall mount power line one. The pricing seems like $35 each for 1 wall mount powerline adapter and $25 for the surge protector versions.


Link please?


----------



## cb7214 (Jan 25, 2007)

rcpax said:


> Link please?


I could send it but it wont work as you have to login into your account to access the "order equipment" screen but here it is

https://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/mydirectv/mysystem/mySystemEquipmentOrdering1.jsp?_requestid=353511


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I wonder if we'll see this at the Consumer Electronics Show next week.


----------



## cb7214 (Jan 25, 2007)

Stuart Sweet said:


> I wonder if we'll see this at the Consumer Electronics Show next week.


not sure but i kind of like the idea of one being built into a surge protector, that makes one less thing to plug in


----------



## Milominderbinder2 (Oct 8, 2006)

That link did not work for me.

This one did:

https://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/mydirectv/mysystem/mySystemEquipmentOrdering1.jsp?_requestid=379772

I clicked My Account > Change Hardware > Continue

*HD DVR Network Installation Kit *















Includes all the necessary equipment 
and instructions for networking your
DIRECTV Plus® HD DVR to your 
broadband Internet connection

Here are some links:
More info

Do you need an extra kit for your router? (*ANSWER: YES)*
Why would I need one?

Want to upgrade to Powerstrips? How many? (*ANSWER: NO!)*
Why would I upgrade?

Total cost: $35 (at least 2 are needed)

*Note that the Power Strips are just that POWER STRIPS. They are not the surge protectors that you will need.*

Also note that you can connect up to 2 HR20's.

Sorry. Here comes a EE nerd sort of question...
Most homes are wired with an A and a B side, literally the left and right sides of your breaker box. Your home is supposed to have good isolation between the two sides. If the Router outlet is on the A side and the HR20 outlet is on the B side, similar technologies like certain X-10 are not able to communicate (unless you are a real nerd and know those tricks). Will this be able to bridge from the A to the B side if that is the case? 
- Craig


----------



## cb7214 (Jan 25, 2007)

Milominderbinder2 said:


> THat link did not work for me.
> 
> THis one did:
> 
> ...


thanks Craig


----------



## jimb726 (Jan 9, 2007)

I just tried and although it takes me to the page there is nothing there. I wonder if they pulled it already?


----------



## puffnstuff (Sep 2, 2006)

Posted this last year in genaral but I can't find the thread right now but was told this was a great price and that it is very easy to use . Has anybody ordered one yet ?


----------



## gio12 (Jul 31, 2006)

jimb726 said:


> I just tried and although it takes me to the page there is nothing there. I wonder if they pulled it already?


I can't find it either. I WANT that powerstrip.


----------



## puffnstuff (Sep 2, 2006)

I found it under equipment upgrade not change equipment last week .


----------



## fwlogue (Dec 6, 2006)

jimb726 said:


> I just tried and although it takes me to the page there is nothing there. I wonder if they pulled it already?


It is still there log in to your account and select upgrade equipment when you get to the page that has the equiopment to select on it it is the last item on the page.
I just logged into my account and it is still there. The Powerstrip version is $60.00


----------



## tfederov (Nov 18, 2005)

Milominderbinder2 said:


> Also note that you can connect up to 2 HR20's.


So that solution is only good for two HR20s total? I have four that would be converted from wireless to this solution.


----------



## gio12 (Jul 31, 2006)

fwlogue said:


> It is still there log in to your account and select upgrade equipment when you get to the page that has the equiopment to select on it it is the last item on the page.
> I just logged into my account and it is still there. The Powerstrip version is $60.00


I still don't see it.


----------



## HiDefGator (Nov 20, 2005)

> Sorry. Here comes a EE nerd sort of question...
> Most homes are wired with an A and a B side, literally the left and right sides of your breaker box. Your home is supposed to have good isolation between the two sides. If the Router outlet is on the A side and the HR20 outlet is on the B side, similar technologies like certain X-10 are not able to communicate (unless you are a real nerd and know those tricks). Will this be able to bridge from the A to the B side if that is the case?
> - Craig


smarthome.com offers a device that plugs into your 240v dryer outlet that bridges the A and B sides of your breaker box. It solved my X-10 problems trying to communicate between the two sides.

not every home needs this device to get the x-10 signal between the A leg and the B leg.


----------



## jimb726 (Jan 9, 2007)

fwlogue said:


> It is still there log in to your account and select upgrade equipment when you get to the page that has the equiopment to select on it it is the last item on the page.
> I just logged into my account and it is still there. The Powerstrip version is $60.00


Thats really weird, I still dont see it. The last thing on my list is the remote control. I wonder why its different?

*DIRECTV Plus® DVR - up to 100 hours of digital recording* 







Pause, rewind and record live TV 







Digital-quality picture and sound 







Lease upgrade only $99 including standard
professional installation if selected


*DIRECTV® HD Receiver and Multi-Satellite Dish* 







For access to the widest variety of HD channels,
including your local networks 







A picture-perfect viewing experience 







Lease upgrade only $99 including standard
professional installation if selected 







A single HD Access service fee ($9.99/month) will
appear on your bill once your HD receiver(s) is
activated


*DIRECTV® Plus HD DVR and Multi-Satellite Dish* 







Access local and premium channels in HD 







Get HD quality and DVR control in one receiver 







Pause, rewind and record live TV 







Enjoy crystal clear picture and sound 







Lease upgrade only $299 including standard
professional installation if selected 







A single HD Access service fee ($9.99/month) will
appear on your bill once your HD receiver(s) is
activated


*DIRECTV® Receiver - Enjoy DIRECTV in More Rooms* 







Get digital-quality television entertainment
throughout your home 







Includes standard professional installation
if selected


*Temporary Installation Kit* 







Immediately restore programming after a storm 







Maintain DIRECTV® feed when service visits may 
be delayed


*DIRECTV® Universal Remote* 







Replace a lost or damaged remote 







Only $15 each, shipping included


*DIRECTV® WorldDirect™ services International Dish* 







Foreign language programming from across the 
globe 







Russian, Korean, Mandarin, Hindi, Vietnamese 
and more 







See world-class Cricket and other sporting 
events


*DIRECTV® Universal RF Remote Control* 







Compatible with a standard or an advanced 
DIRECTV® receiver 







Controls your receivers even through walls 







Backlit keypad 







Only $25 each, shipping included


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

It's available on mine....here....it's the last item on page 2...


----------



## jimb726 (Jan 9, 2007)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> It's available on mine....here....it's the last item on page 2...


Hell, I see that. Why would it be different on some accounts? I would really like to order one of these.


----------



## Milominderbinder2 (Oct 8, 2006)

[post=1365264]1365264[/post]:


HiDefGator said:


> > Sorry. Here comes a EE nerd sort of question...
> > Most homes are wired with an A and a B side, literally the left and right sides of your breaker box. Your home is supposed to have good isolation between the two sides. If the Router outlet is on the A side and the HR20 outlet is on the B side, similar technologies like certain X-10 are not able to communicate (*unless you are a real nerd and know those tricks*). Will this be able to bridge from the A to the B side if that is the case?
> > - Craig
> 
> ...


We know who we are!

- Craig


----------



## cb7214 (Jan 25, 2007)

fwlogue said:


> It is still there log in to your account and select upgrade equipment when you get to the page that has the equiopment to select on it it is the last item on the page.
> I just logged into my account and it is still there. The Powerstrip version is $60.00


that is for a power strip and a wall plug $25 + $35


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

jimb726 said:


> Hell, I see that. Why would it be different on some accounts? I would really like to order one of these.


I suspect it's based on what packages you have (including HD, etc.), as well as what existing equipment you currently have (I have 3 HD DVRs already)...


----------



## jimb726 (Jan 9, 2007)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> I suspect it's based on what packages you have (including HD, etc.), as well as what existing equipment you currently have (I have 3 HD DVRs already)...


I was thinking the same, but I have 2 HR-20's, the 5lnb dish, obviously the HD programming. SO what else would trigger that item to be shown?


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

jimb726 said:


> I was thinking the same, but I have 2 HR-20's, the 5lnb dish, obviously the HD programming. SO what else would trigger that item to be shown?


Not really sure...perhaps they assign some kind of profile based on equipment and/or programming somehow?

In any case - it's out there for sure. Maybe you should call them if you're interested, just to see what they'll tell you about it.


----------



## GBFAN (Nov 13, 2006)

I can't see that selection on my account either.


----------



## puffnstuff (Sep 2, 2006)

tfederov said:


> So that solution is only good for two HR20s total? I have four that would be converted from wireless to this solution.


I tried to call and ask , as I need to also do 3 in the near future . Saying that , I pomise I will not only call about CE stuff , I will never ever call again . I got no where . Funny thing though , after an hour and a half , when I hung up my wife laughed and reminded me , that since I found this forum I used to call at least once a week about problems with my 10-250 for over a year (god, I wish I would have known then) and have not since , besides ordering new equipment . So will this work with more than 2 ?


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

Showed up just fine for me. It did say I had 3 eligable recievers. Have 3 HR20-x00s and 1 HR21-700.

$70 isn't too bad considering the cost of wireless bridges. 

Will have to check to see what if any additional info I can pry from our warehouse.  (like they will really have a clue :grin: )


----------



## stewp97 (Mar 29, 2006)

Just curious, can anyone who is already networked see it? I can't see it on my account either but I am networked already.

peter


----------



## RegGeek (Mar 14, 2007)

stewp97 said:


> Just curious, can anyone who is already networked see it? I can't see it on my account either but I am networked already.
> 
> peter


I have an HR20 and HR21. Both are networked and do not see it.


----------



## fwlogue (Dec 6, 2006)

stewp97 said:


> Just curious, can anyone who is already networked see it? I can't see it on my account either but I am networked already.
> 
> peter


All three of my Hr20's are networked and it is there for me.


----------



## Sackett (May 21, 2007)

I am networked and just checked again and I still do not see it either.


----------



## samrs (May 30, 2004)

I'm networked and don't see the network installation offer, but then my last bill was 12/29/07.

I reckon my current offers were updated then.


----------



## bhelton71 (Mar 8, 2007)

Sackett said:


> I am networked and just checked again and I still do not see it either.


In My Account>Account Details>Advanced Features Interests there is a checkbox for 'On Demand Programming' - maybe that will trigger it to show up?

I am networked and I do see it.


----------



## deenice (Sep 25, 2007)

What benefits does having my HR21 connected to my home network do I get? Something like Tivo where I can access the DVR content from my Mac or PC or can I share recordings between two DVRs? Or something else?

Thanks...


----------



## bhelton71 (Mar 8, 2007)

deenice said:


> What benefits does having my HR21 connected to my home network do I get? Something like Tivo where I can access the DVR content from my Mac or PC or can I share recordings between two DVRs? Or something else?
> 
> Thanks...


Currently 
The newer boxes have a media share feature that lets you play music and view photos from a computer on your network.
DirecTV has a trial DirecTV On Demand feature which allows you download shows over a broadband connection.

In the future it may be possible to share recording between boxes - but not at this time.


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

I ordered the kit on 12/29. I called today to check and it appears they won't be shipped until 1/10. The CSR said they aren't supposed to accept phone orders until then but they can still be ordered from the web site.


----------



## heyjude (Feb 1, 2007)

If I get one of these, can I hook up a switch and connect multiple wired devices to it through the powerline interface? I would finally like to use the slingbox that has been gathering dust on my shelf!

Thanks!


----------



## personman (Apr 24, 2007)

heyjude said:


> If I get one of these, can I hook up a switch and connect multiple wired devices to it through the powerline interface? I would finally like to use the slingbox that has been gathering dust on my shelf!
> 
> Thanks!


If you have an HR2X with with two Ethernet ports, then yes your setup would work. Otherwise you would need a switch.

Or something like this.


----------



## gio12 (Jul 31, 2006)

bobnielsen said:


> I ordered the kit on 12/29. I called today to check and it appears they won't be shipped until 1/10. The CSR said they aren't supposed to accept phone orders until then but they can still be ordered from the web site.


Well I got the power strip. Just the strip is $35. FedEx 2 day shipping is included.

You must talk to the Internet/Network Dept. They were NOT aware that many could not order online.

She also mentioned that it now COMES FREE with new HR21 installations if you want On-Demand programming. You must request it with new orders.


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

gio12 said:


> Well I got the power strip. Just the strip is $35. FedEx 2 day shipping is included.
> 
> You must talk to the Internet/Network Dept. They were NOT aware that many could not order online.
> 
> She also mentioned that it now COMES FREE with new HR21 installations if you want On-Demand programming. You must request it with new orders.


The web site says the normal adapter is $35 and the power strip version is $60. I was charged $120 plus shipping for two strips (my outlets already have too many extension cords, adapters, etc.) I think they ship everything by Fedex (often next-day).

If mine doesn't arrive by Monday I'll call again to check.


----------

